# e!Cockpit Datalogger



## Rawpnzl (1 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

laut dem PDF von Wago zum WagoAppDatalogger sind bis zu 160 Kanäle möglich. Standardmäßig sind 80 Kanäle eingestellt. Laut dem Wago Anwendungsbeispiel kann man in dem Bibliotheksparameter zum Logger MAX_CHANNELS auf bis zu 160 hochdrehen. Hab Versucht via


```
WagoAppDatalogger.ParameterList.MAX_CHANNELS:=160;
```

die Anzahl der Kanäle auf 160 hochzusetzen. e!Cockpit meldet mir hierzu, dass das kein gültiges Zuweisungsziel sei.

Hat es jemand schonmal geschafft die MAX_CHANNELS zu ändern und weiß was ich mal wieder verkehrt mache?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (1 Februar 2019)

Hallo Rawpnzl,

in e!Cockpit werden diese Parameter über die Parameterliste in der Bibliothek editiert. Der Wert lässt sich hier einfach editieren.


----------



## Rawpnzl (1 Februar 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Habs gefunden, vielen Dank.


----------

